# Setting up windstream voicemail?



## Arrow3 (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't find anything about how I set up my voicemail....Anyone?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jul 29, 2009)

Question
  	How do I set up Voice Mail on my wireline telephone?
  	Answer


Dial your voice mail access number given to you by the Windstream sales representative. Most of our areas allow you to also access your voicemail box by dialing *98 from your phone. Use the specific instructions given to you by your sales representative. 

From:http://www.windstream.com/support/faqs.aspx


----------

